# If you were to choose a favourite villager from Tier 5, who would it be and why?



## Sanguai (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm really interested in knowing, because a lot of people have the same dreamies along with a big majority of connections between who's favourite villager is.

I really like Moe and I've been a big fan of Lazy villagers as their chilled back personalities and love for food can be related quite well to myself. And that he is just so adorable, that bucktooth and yellow eyes bring out his personality to a T! He's actually been a villager I wanted in ACNL as I DID have him in ACCF but I reset my town just so I could start using the Homebrew Channel fresh.

If you don't really know who is in the whole _tier 5_ section, then here is the list:



Spoiler: Tier 5 Villagers



Al
 Alfonso
 Alice
 Alli
 Amelia
 Anabelle
 Anchovy
 Angus
 Anicotti
 Annalisa
 Annalise
 Antonio
 Astrid
 Aurora
 Ava
 Avery
 Baabara
 Bangle
 Barold
 Beardo
 Becky
 Bella
 Benedict
 Bertha
 Bettina
 Biff
 Bill
 Big Top
 Biskit
 Blanche
 Blaire
 Bonbon
 Bones
 Boomer
 Boone
 Bree
 Broccolo
 Broffina
 Bubbles
 Buck
 Bud
 Butch
 Cally
 Camofrog
 Canberra
 Caroline
 Celia
 Cesar
 Chadder
 Charlise
 Chester
 Chops
 Chow
 Claudia
 Clay
 Clyde
 Coach
 Cobb
 Cole
 Cousteau
 Cranston
 Croque
 Cube
 Curlos
 Curly
 Curt
 Cyrano
 Deena
 Del
 Deli
 Derwin
 Diva
 Dizzy
 Doc
 Dora
 Drake
 Drift
 Ed
 Egbert
 Elise
 Elmer
 Eloise
 Elvis
 Eunice
 Flip
 Flo
 Frank
 Freckles
 Friga
 Frobert
 Gabi
 Gala
 Gaston
 Gayle
 Gigi
 Gladys
 Gloria
 Goose
 Graham
 Greta
 Grizzly
 Groucho
 Gruff
 Gwen
 Hamlet
 Hans
 Harry
 Hazel
 Henry
 Hippeux
 Hugh
 Iggly
 Jambette
 Jay
 Jeremiah
 Jitters
 Keaton
 Ken
 Kevin
 Kidd
 Kitt
 Kitty
 Klaus
 Knox
 Kody
 Leonardo
 Limberg
 Lionel
 Lucha
 Lucy
 Lyman
 Mac
 Maelle
 Mallary
 Marcel
 Marcie
 Margie
 Mathilda
 Melba
 Midge
 Miranda
 Moe
 Monique
 Monty
 Moose
 Mott
 Nan
 Nana
 Naomi
 Nate
 Nibbles
 Olaf
 Opal
 Ozzie
 Pancetti
 Pango
 Pashmina
 Pate
 Patty
 Paula
 Peaches
 Peck
 Peewee
 Peggy
 Penelope
 Phil
 Pierce
 Pinky
 Pippy
 Pompom
 Portia
 Prince
 Puck
 Puddles
 Pudge
 Queenie
 Quillson
 Rasher
 Rhonda
 Ricky
 Rizzo
 Robin
 Rocco
 Rocket
 Rod
 Rodeo
 Rodney
 Rory
 Roscoe
 Rowan
 Sally
 Samson
 Savannah
 Scoot
 Sheldon
 Simon
 Sly
 Soleil
 Sparro
 Spork (Crackle in UK & Australia)
 Sterling
 Stinky
 Sylvia
 T-Bone
 Tabby
 Tammi
 Tammy
 Tank
 Teddy
 Tex
 Tiffany
 Timbra
 Tipper
 Truffles
 Tucker
 Tutu
 Twiggy
 Velma
 Vic
 Victoria
 Violet
 Vladimir
 Walker
 Wart Jr. 
 Walt
 Wendy
 Winnie
 Yuka
CREDIT TO HOUND00MED FOR THE TIER 5 LIST.


----------



## Rhea (Jun 17, 2014)

PUDGE!! He's just so amazing and perfect!!


----------



## Bui (Jun 17, 2014)

Blaire, Mallary, Melba, Rizzo, and Sparro. Blaire and Rizzo have been favorites since City Folk. I've had Mallary in ACGC twice already, and I really like having her in my town. I first met Melba in my first cycling town, and she really grew on me while she was there. Unfortunately, she ended up moving out because in the 5 days leading up to her moving, she refused to leave her house, so I was never able to stop her. I got Sparro from an auction on ACC because he shared my birthday, and moved him into my second town since I didn't have room in my main town. He was a great villager, and quickly became one of my favorites. Unfortunately, I ended up losing him because of careless TTing.


----------



## Geoni (Jun 17, 2014)

Rasher, Lionel, Bud, Del, Hans, Hazel, and Tucker all don't deserve to be bottom of the barrel. Rasher is a beat up pig with scars and a cranky personality (what more could you ask for?), Lionel is based on a colonel and fits the smug personality perfectly, Bud is a surfer dude and is unique because he has that islander look and a shark in his house, Del is a crocodile and also based on the croc shoe style, Hans is a sad looking yeti (I have a thing for sad looking characters, don't ask), Hazel is cute because she has a unibrow, and Tucker is a mammoth. If I had to choose one, it'd be Rasher. 

But having favorites that are bottom of the barrel has pros and cons.


----------



## RayOfHope (Jun 17, 2014)

Cally, Clay, Blanche, Phil... Cally was in my GC town (when she was still Sally), and the last three were starting villagers in my NL town.

Love them all <33


----------



## Luna_Solara (Jun 17, 2014)

My faves on this list are Camofrog, Chadder, Jitters and Drift, I actually just adopted Drift for my town. And Jitters is in my town already. Idk why I like them so much, but I do 

I totally forgot about Cube! I think I love him and Jitters the most of these!


----------



## Mariah (Jun 17, 2014)

Rasher is the best.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 17, 2014)

Hmmm...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Midge


----------



## Capella (Jun 17, 2014)

It's so hard between Marcie Bertha and Annalise they are all so cute >.< 
I would have to go with Bertha though because at first I thought I would hate her but she is obviously the cutest hippo


----------



## Celes (Jun 17, 2014)

It would be Cube. He's so adorable and lazies are my favorite personality. c;


----------



## krielle (Jun 17, 2014)

Walt because he is Samurai X.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 17, 2014)

Definitely Kitt! I love her colour scheme and she is just amazing <3


----------



## dangerousflower (Jun 18, 2014)

broccolo! i know his design is not all that good but...he was sweet. not to mention his birthday is a day before
my gf and i's anniversary


----------



## trickypitfall (Jun 18, 2014)

Ahhh, Rocco! New leaf is my very first animal crossing game and when I first got it I really only played late at night so I bonded a lot with him.
But I also really love Broffina and Sparro. :y


----------



## mayordan (Jun 18, 2014)

Gayle or Pudge ; v ;
theyre both just so perf ok
2qt4me


----------



## Suathiel (Jun 18, 2014)

I have trouble deciding if it would be Vladimir or Carmen, I love them both.

Vladimir is a cranky cub, this combination is just adorable and I enjoy chatting with him a lot. He may be crnanky but he is a very nice person, just grumpy and not showing it at first. I could imaging becoming real life friends with him, if this was possible.

And Carmen is just cute and crazy (in a good way), a little, cute weirdo. She was the first of my villagers I met. Her theories and comments, when we meet a lot are just the best xD


----------



## MayorSaki (Jun 18, 2014)

I really love Cally, she's one of my fave normals and a really cute squirrel c:


----------



## LyraVale (Jun 18, 2014)

I think the only tier 5 villagers I have are Sparro and Monique. Monique was a dreamie from very early on, since I heard (and now agree) that she looks like Marilyn Monroe. At first when I got her, I was regretting it, because she's a snooty. But once we became friends, and I got her in a cuter top that doesn't clash with her, like the original top she comes with, I started to see how lovely she is. Now we're totally friends, and she's amazing. Sparro was a starter and I didn't know anything about him. But I realized pretty fast that he's hilarious. He's a jock, and a tiny bird, and just adorable. He makes me llol all the time, and I must have taken a thousand pics of him saying random things. So they are both my tier 5 dreamies now, and I don't want them to ever leave me.


----------



## milkysugar (Jun 18, 2014)

Midge! She's actually one of my dreamies c:


----------



## Queen Greene (Jun 18, 2014)

Nate! I love his enormous eyebrows. :V


----------



## Pirate (Jun 18, 2014)

Considering I don't know who most of them are without pictures of them, I'll just go with one I do know... Puddles.


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Jun 18, 2014)

I like a lot of tier 5 villagers actually. I have like 4 in my town and I love them. So I'll go with those four I guess? Pango was a village original and she's like my best friend, Lionel and Beardo I got offline from people and I love them together. They're my Stache Bros. And Caroline I got offline as well because she was my original gamecube town's island villager and I remember wanting her as an actual villager when I was younger because I thought she was pretty/cute and I picked her up on NL completely on a whim one day cause she was free and I just wanted to fill a spot but I ended up loving her in my town and I don't think I could part with her. <3


----------



## Dork (Jun 19, 2014)

I've had quite a few of these guys and they're such cuties.
Melba is the cutest koala though i'm surprised she's in tier 5 o:


----------



## ethre (Jun 19, 2014)

Geez, there's a lot of them I like.. I'd say Gladys. I like Wendy and Kitt, too ^^


----------



## coolycatty123 (Jun 20, 2014)

Bangle, Pango, Beardo and Jambette.

Bangle, Jambette and Pango have been my startees. I have loved them to bits. Bangle is still in my town and is very lovely, why would she be Tier 5, is what I think. She is probably one of my best friends aside from Pango, who sends me messages all the time. They are both lovely and sweet!

Unfortunately, Jambette left my town and I didn't notice her go. I felt very sad as although her looks are weird and  different, she is still a lovely girl and we talked a lot. I like frogs because of her. She left some purple roses, and they're a nice meemorial for when she used to stay around here.

Beardo I just like because he reminds me of a primary school teacher. HE seems classy and  lovely! I am still waiting for him to come to my town.


----------



## otter. (Jun 22, 2014)

Vladimir. He has that kind of face that would be made into a meme. I love it so much.


----------



## KiloPatches (Jun 22, 2014)

Kidd was the first villager to move away from my town. I miss him dearly. "We need more dancing happening right now *shoom* That's better!"


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jun 23, 2014)

It would be Derwin, Jay, and Lucha for me. Derwin was one of my starters and I really came to like him. He was even my favorite at one point. Jay is really cool, and he shares his birthday with me. Lucha was my first move-in ever, and me and him became good friends. He might just be in my top ten; I'm a bit undecided on my dreamies at the moment.


----------



## NSFW (Jun 23, 2014)

blanche is in tier 4 (they updated in pages but not in first post)
oh well


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 23, 2014)

I have so many....
Alice, Penelope, Agnes, Bella, Marcie, Freckles... Eeeepp...

Alice. Because she's adorable with those little barrettes and her lipgloss; she's very sweet and kind. I love normal villagers, but her especially. And her home is just wonderfully cute.


----------



## bouncybabs (Jun 23, 2014)

I really like Aurora and Sally. I had Aurora in my old town and she was just really adorable. And then there's also Gladys of course. 

But of course my least favorite would have to be Monty. *hiss* Christmas came early when he finally moved


----------



## Twinrova (Jun 23, 2014)

I think one of my all time favourite villagers ever is Jeremiah! He was one of my first villagers when I first played Wild World when I was little, and he was my best friend *sigh*... He had the best beachfront house. I stopped playing for like a year when he left 

Another one of my favourites is Victoria. My mum played wild world as well and she was good friends with Victoria, and she was one of my starting villagers on New Leaf. Unfortunately I accidentally TT'd her out   but I will get her back!

Roscoe is another one of my tier 5 dreamies! I don't know why he's not popular, he's awesome! Maybe I like him so much because my mum and I knew him in Wild World too haha 

Other tier 5 cuties are Sterling, Savannah, Lucy, Blaire, Bella, and Celia!


----------



## D-Anii (Jun 25, 2014)

My favorite villager of all time and one of my dreamies.. is well, Walker. x3 I have to get someone to move out though, so I can keep a spot open for him.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 25, 2014)

Hamlet, he's one of my favorites and would love to have that cute little hamster jock in my town


----------



## Leopardfire (Jun 25, 2014)

Gladys, she's one of Celadon's starter villagers. She's sweet and cute, and my favorite villager in general.


----------



## Krea (Jun 25, 2014)

Gala the pig! I love her so much. She's the cutest dang thing and incredible sweet. Her and Merengue are practically besties, lol.


----------



## ghostcrossing (Jun 26, 2014)

Greta
i will never stop loving Greta ok she is pr ecio us god bless Greta


----------



## Crobatman45 (Jun 26, 2014)

DELDELDELDELDEL


----------



## Astro0 (Jun 26, 2014)

MMMMARCIEEEEEE


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 26, 2014)

to many to pick from D;


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 26, 2014)

Ken.  <3 I like somebody in real life named Ken.


----------



## Myles (Jun 26, 2014)

Deena! She's so cute. She's one of my favorites.


----------



## Faeynia (Jun 28, 2014)

I reallllllyy like Moe!
I lost him cuz I had some busy days with school and I couldn't look D:


----------



## Shokyokudesuka (Jun 28, 2014)

Well, since Axel moved up a tier it would be Croque. I wish I didn't let him leave..


----------



## xiaonu (Jun 28, 2014)

Peaches and PomPom are total cuties!! I can't believe they're tier 5 ;w;


----------



## ukulele (Jun 28, 2014)

I have a serious soft spot for Boomer. A little fighter pilot penguin! How adorable, right?

I don't actually know if he existed before New Leaf or if he's new. Never had him until recently, so it was nice to fall in love with an unfamiliar face.


----------



## itsbea (Jun 28, 2014)

Ahhhh this is an easy question for me;

I'd choose Gigi hands down; She was an original villager and at one point in time, one of my dreamies.

She sorta reminded me of me: years ago. I love her advice she gives and how chatty she can be... etc..

List goes on ~


----------



## Delphine (Jun 28, 2014)

Only one... I hesitate between Chester and Clay, I love them equally.
But if I _really_ had to choose... I would say Clay. He is such a cutie, so nice to me... I adore him. By far my second favourite villager ever (no one will ever take Francine's place as number one in my heart).


----------



## BerryPop (Jun 28, 2014)

OMG like so many cute villagers are on that list
I'd say biskit
But i like joey, camofrog, drift, walker, sly, del, and curt!
Wait... all of my male dreamies are on tier 5


----------



## Clovaria (Jun 28, 2014)

Nana is so cute and nice! When I got her as a starting villager I was thrilled. A pink monkey! She's one of my favorite villagers, it's a shame she's not more popular.


----------



## Hound00med (Jun 29, 2014)

I have too many favourites from Tier Five D: .. But it'd probably have to be Bangle


----------



## AidenTheGamer (Jun 29, 2014)

Moe, Phil, Flip, Gaston, Groucho, Bonbon, Hazel, and a few others don't deserve tier 5!


----------



## goey0614 (Jun 29, 2014)

Henry or Jeremiah hehe


----------



## SincerelyDream (Jun 29, 2014)

Bree is probably my favorite villager ever.


----------



## Rodeo (Jun 29, 2014)

Rodeo, Bangle, Walt, Ava, or Tank.


----------



## Joe_alker (Jun 29, 2014)

Cube or Aurora. I'm a penguin person.


----------



## CainWolf (Jun 29, 2014)

Sterling is tier 5? How could an eagle that looks like a knight be tier 5? He is my second favorite villager in my town, Knox and Roscoe are right behind him. 

Still, there are a lot of good ones on this list, Bangle is one of my founding villagers and I just love her, I used to have Bella but she moved out and got replaced by some stupid-looking octopus called Octavian (I'm probably the only person who sees Octavian as a step down from Bella), Curlos I didn't like that much until after he moved out and I started writing short stories in this forum for voided villagers and now I rather like him (I have a link to that forum in my signature).


----------



## Kaz (Jun 29, 2014)

My favorite Tier 5 is Victoria, she's just so awesome xD peppiest horse ever!


----------

